# CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC



## €eld (17. April 2011)

*CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Ich suche einen guten bis sehr guten CPU-Lüfter für meinen Athlon II X2 250. Budget liegt bei 20 - 30 €. Der Mugen 2 bitte nicht weil mir der nicht ins Gehäuse passt 
Der Lüfter sollte auch noch ausreichend Reserven haben, ich habe 3.8 - 4 GHz mit meinem Athlon angestrebt ( 24 / 7 ). Der läuft auch mal die Nacht durch wegen Render-Aufgaben deswegen sollte er auch relativ leise sein ( guter Kompromiss aus Leistung und Lautstärke )
Danke schonmal für die hoffentlich kommenden Vorschläge
€eld


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

1. Cooler Master Hyper 212
2. Gelid Tranquillo
3. Xigmatek Gaia


----------



## Dehero (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Nimm den Xigmatek Gaia.
Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (CAC-SXHH3-U08) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

edit: zu langsam.


----------



## RasenBaller (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Den Coolermaster hätte ich auch vorgeschlagen.


----------



## €eld (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Wen jetzt?^^ 
Ich will der der am besten kühlt und so leise ist wie möglich und genügend Reserven bietet. Ich will nicht (!) das mir der Athlon II X2 250 bei 4 GHz durchschmor ja!!


----------



## RasenBaller (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Ganz ehrlich, den Athlon würde ich auch mit guten Kühler nicht auf 4 Ghz takten 

Aber mit dem Xigmatek Gaia hast du sicherlich den besten Kompromiss aus Leistung und Lautstärke.


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Der Xigmatek Gaia ist der schlechteste von den genannten.  Der beiliegende Lüfter ist eine kleine Katastrophe da er sich kaum vernünftig regeln lässt. Die ganzen mal vergleichen kannst du hier.


----------



## €eld (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*



RasenBaller schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, den Athlon würde ich auch mit guten Kühler nicht auf 4 Ghz takten
> 
> Aber mit dem Xigmatek Gaia hast du sicherlich den besten Kompromiss aus Leistung und Lautstärke.



Wieso nicht?
Welcher Lüfter ist denn nun am besten?


----------



## RasenBaller (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Naja gut den Lüfter kann man immer noch ersetzen ist ja nicht das Problem


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Hab den Coolermaster Hyper 212 + auf meinem Hitzkopf (955 BE) und hab gut Temps. Niemals über 50 grad wenn überhaupt. So ij Spielen 40 Grad und im Idle 32.

mfg alex


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Trotzdem bleibt der Gaia der schwächste von den dreien.


----------



## €eld (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Laut der Bewertung auf ALTERNATE soll die Montage recht schwierig sein, kühlen soll er gut und leise soll er auch sein. Einer hat geraten dass man vorher das Gehäuse ausmessen soll  Passt der nicht in jedes Midi-Tower Gehäuse?


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

In dem von mir verlinkten Test steht alles zur Befestigung und Kühlleistung. Es ist im übrigen meist Test 

Beim Hyper 212 ist die Befestigung etwas komplizierter, richtig, aber wie oft baust du einen Kühler um?


----------



## PCGHGS (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Scythe Grand Kama Cross (Sockel 478/775/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/1155/1156/1366) 
oder
Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) 
Xigmatek Gaia im Test: CPU-Kühler mit tollem Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis 

edit: oder für 33 € den hier


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Grand Kama Cross lohnt nur wenn man seitlich eine gute Belüftungsmöglichkeit hat, ansonsten schächelt er stark ab wenn er nicht gut Luft ansaugen kann, was nicht in jedem Gehäuse gegeben ist.


----------



## €eld (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Ach der Test ist von dir? Sehr gut erläutert alles, TOP 
Was spricht denn gegen eine Übertaktung von 4 GHz? Wie warm darf der Athlon II X2 250 nun maximal werden bzw. was ist noch im gesunden Ramen? Dann wird es wohl der Cooler Master werden: Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/939/940/AM2/AM3) (RR-B10-212P-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Noch eine OT-Frage, passt in ein Gehäuse, wo das Mainboard ca. 23 x 23 cm Platz hat, ein ATX-Board? Nicht oder?
Edit: Passt der Cooler Master überhaupt auf mein Gigabyte-Board mit AM2+ Sockel?


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Der Kühler passt... im Test hab ich ein Asrock 780G auch mit AM2+. Und ja, der Test ist von mir. Ich bin dort auch die Stechpalme. Ich bezweifle das du mit dem kleinen X2 auf 4Ghz kommst. Da wirst du V-Core mäßig ziemlich feuer geben müssen und da würde ich bei 1,4V Schluss machen. Zumal noch dazu kommt das du hächstwahrscheinlich keine richtigen Temperaturanzeigen bekommst, da auf AM2+ fast immer die Temps falsch ausgelesen werden. Und fast immer 10-15° niedriger als tatsächlich anliegen. Daher auch die hier oft utopischen Werte wie "Mein Phenom II wird nur 35° warm bei Last ". Daher würde ich zusehen das die Anzeige bei max 50° landet wen du mit Prime misst. 

Die Maße bezüglich der ATX-Standards, gibts bei Wikipedia gut erklärt.


----------



## €eld (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Mist dann muss ich mir auch noch ein neues Gehäuse holen 
Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Kein Problem.

Naja, brauchbare Gehäuse gibts auch für knapp 30€. Kein Beinbruch.


----------



## €eld (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Wenn man Schüler ist schon. So einfach ist das nicht mit dem Geld


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Auch wieder wahr.  Für Oma mal einkaufen gehen, Rasen mähen.... oder einfach mal beim PC-Laden um die Ecke fragen ob die vielleicht ein beschädigtes Gehäuse (Kratzer u.s.w) über haben das die los werden wollen. Vielleicht hast du ja noch was herum fliegen das du verkaufen kannst.


----------



## €eld (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Rasen mähen ist ne gute Idee....
Da kommt schon was zusammen:
XFX HD 5570 ( 55 € ) + Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus ( 25 € ) + Rasurbo Basic&Case BC-07 ( 35 €, wenn man bedenkt das da auch noch ein 460 Watt NT drinnen ist, wie können die so etwas auf die Leute loslassen  ) ergibt zusammen ca. 115 € + Versand. 
Da muss ich noch bisschen hinsparen 
Edit: Kann das sein das mir das Netzteil abraucht bzw. der ganze PC wenn ich den Athlon bisschen hochtakte? Ein relativ gutes NT mit 460 Watt kostet doch ca. 40 €. Aber ein Gehäuse *und* ein Netzteil 460 Watt für 35 €... Das kann doch gar nix sein...
Wahrscheinlich ein billig Ding aus China ohne Schutzschaltungen, mein anderes wäre noch ein 350 Watt NT aus meinem letzten Fertig-PC von Acer aber das ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht besser.


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Das NT wird absoluter Müll sein. Würde ich nicht nehmen. 

Fragen wir mal anders. Was hast du genau an Geld und was musst du dir alles kaufen? Am Ende würde ich eher erst mal am Kühler sparen und es in ein NT stecken. Zumal eine 5570 zum Spielen kaum taugt. Da bringt dir auch eine 4Ghz CPU rein gar nichts. 

Also... Wie viel Geld ist da und was für ein Monitor (Auflösung) wird verwendet und welche Spiele in welcher Qualität willst du spielen?


----------



## €eld (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Ich hab nichts davon gesagt das ich Spiele spielen will auch wenn ich Schüler bin 
Der PC soll eher zum Rendern gedacht sein und zwei weitere PCs beim rendern eines Bilder unterstützen. Deswegen soll der Athlon auch hochgetaktet werden. Die DX11 Grafikkarte deswegen, weil sie OpenCL unterstützt und somit auch etwas Rendern kann und damit der PC überhaupt läuft 
Genutzt wird als OS entweder Ubuntu oder Windows Vista / XP. Beim RAM bin ich mir auch noch unsicher: 
Einer meiner PCs hat 5 GB RAM ( 3 GB + 2 GB ). Jetzt könnte ich mir da 2 GB klauen und die als RAM verwenden. Ich bin aber dazu geneigt mir noch einmal 4 GB zu kaufen vor allem da die zurzeit relativ günstig sind ( DDR2, kein DDR3 )
Geld hab ich bis jetzt ca. 60 €. Kann sein das das noch etwas mehr wird.


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Ahso.... 

Aber was hast du derzeit definitiv da und was brauchst du alles?


----------



## €eld (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Ich hab nur den Athlon II X2 250 da und ein AM2+ Board von Gigabyte ( Namen weis ich nicht mehr, ich kann mir die Gigabyte Namen nicht merken  ) RAM wiegesagt wären 2 GB DDR2-667 CL5 entbehrbar. 
Das Gehäuse hat nur MicroATX Standard ( 23 x 23 ) und ist damit zu klein für das Gigabyte Board. Netzteil ist da ( 350 Watt von meinem letzten Fertig-PC, hat 3 Jahre gehalten, sitzt seit Weihnachten in dem zu kleinen Gehäuse ).


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Schau mal bitte auf dein altes Netzteil. Was steht da für eine Bezeichung drauf? Bitte ganz genau angeben. Auch wäre es interessant zu wissen wie viel Ampere bei 12V Combined Power steht. Hat das NT einen PCIe Anschluss? Eventuell kannst du dir ein neues NT wirklich sparen.


----------



## €eld (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

PCIe Anschluss hat es nicht, braucht es auch nicht bei der HD 5570. Ich schau mal kurz nach... Ich editiere den Beitrag dann..
Edit: Es gibt eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht: 
Die gute: Mein Budget hat sich unerwartet um 25 € erhöht 
Die schlechte: Das NT liefert nur 250 Watt, da hatte ich was falsch im Kopf, dürfte aber trotzdem reichen oder?
Die Beschreibung auf den NT:
Delta Electronics Inc.
Model: DPS-250AB-22D Rev.: 01 F
INPUT: 220 - 240 V ~ / 3.15 A 50 Hz
OUTPUT: 250 W MAX.
+5V / 16A
+12 V / 15 A
-12 V / 0.5 A
Dann noch ein paar 3V Sachen aber du hast gesagt du brauchst nur die 12-Volt Schienen 
Edit: Hier noch ein kleines Bildchen aus E-Bay, so müsste es ungefähr aussehen: http://cgi.ebay.de/Netzteil-Delta-E...653371180?pt=PC_Netzteile&hash=item41583e972c


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Das Nt taugt leider auch nichts. 

Ich schlag dir mal folgendes vor. Verzichte erst mal auf den CPU-Kühler. Mit dem Boxed kann man auch ein wenig Takten, aber man sollte es nicht übertreiben. Das kann man auch später nachrüsten. 

1. Neues Netzteil. Ich hab mal 3 ausgesucht. Sind alles nicht die dollsten, reichen aber für dein Vorhaben aus. Und nicht auf die Watt schauen, auch wenn das Xilence mehr Watt hat, es ist trotzdem nicht besser als die anderen beiden. 
FSP Fortron/Source FSP350-60HHN 350W ~ 28€ (Bisschen älter, auch nicht das effizienteste, aber solide)
Xilence Red Wing 420W ~ 28€ (Ebenfalls älter, tut aber was es soll)
Cougar A350W ~ 31€ (Das Beste der dreien da auch am aktuellsten)

2. Neues Gehäuse
Cooler Master Elite 332 (oder 333) ~ 32€ (Breit genug für jeden Kühler. Gehäuse mit Breiten von 185mm sind für hohe gute Kühler oft zu klein)

Dann hast du erst mal was halbwegs ordentliches auf das du weiter aufbauen kannst. Erwarte om Gehuse keine Wunder, für den Preis bekommt man keine super Quliatät, gleich bei welchem Hersteller. Ich bin da auch ein wenig verwöhnt, da ich selbst nut Gehäuse zwischen 80-120€ kaufe. Da ist die Qualität eine ganz andere.


----------



## €eld (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Ich bin von Gehäuse ganz und gar nicht verwöhnt, das teuerste war ca. 50 €. Vielen Dank das du mir Hilfst 
Was hälst du von dem NT hier: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Super-Flower SF400Atlas 12CM 400W
SuperFlower ist meiner Meinung nach eine ganz gute Marke, hab selber eines verbaut. Ist das dann genauso hochwertig wie die mit 450 bzw. 500 Watt? Der Preis ist aber schon sehr günstig ich glaub da greif ich dann doch eher zum Cougar oder?
Das ist mein jetziges Beta-System 
Grafikkarte: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - XFX RADEON HD 5570 650M 1GB DDR2 NATIVE HDMI, DVI, VGA ( wie ist der Lüfter ist der leise )
Netzteil: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar A 350 Watt
Gehäuse: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Elite RC-332 schwarz, ohne Netzteil
Preis: 120, 98 € , Budget: 85 €
Ich könnte den PC ja eigentlich zum laufen bringen, weil:
1. Ich brauch kein Gehäuse, ich könnte den auch als Teststation laufen lassen
2. Ich hab eine 9600 GT, die ist leider kaputt ( Bildfehler wegen OC dann ist sie irgendwann abgeschmiert, verdacht -> VRAM. Hab hier schon mal was von "backen" der Grafikkarte gehört aber ich glaub kaum das das meine Mutter zulassen würde  )
Ansonsten hätte ich noch eine alte Ati X - irgendwas mit AGP. Gibt es einen Überbrückungschip der PCIe in AGP umwandelt ?


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Zu Super Flower sag ich jetzt mal nix.....lange Geschichte. Zumindest ist es in diesem Vergleich den anderen unterlegen. Die alten Atlas Modelle sind... naja. Das Cougar ist hier deutlich besser, sei es bei der Verarbeitgung, der Effizienz oder der tatsächlichen Leistung. 

Meine Testsysteme sind auch ohne Gehäuse. Einfach die Abstandhalter vom Mainboard verschrauben, dann liegt das Board auch nicht auf, ist kein Problem. Musst eben nur Platz haben und aufpassen das nichts drauf knallen kann. 

Ansonsten kannst du das so kaufen. Bei einem offenen Testsystem hast du auch ein Vorteil bei der Kühlung da es in einem Gehäuse immer wärmer ist als im Raum selbst. 

Las die AGP Karte mal weg. Versuch da gar nicht erst nach Adaptern zu suchen.... keine Ahnung ob es welche gibt, aber selbst wenn, so was macht oft einfach nur Probleme. 

Wie laut die Grafikkarte ist, keine Ahnung, aber das sie leise ist,, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Wenn du dir das Gehäuse sparst, dann investiere lieber 10€ in die Grafikkarte und hol dir diese hier. Die ist leise und "deutlich" stärker.


----------



## €eld (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Ist das dann nicht gefährlich ohne Gehäuse wegen der Strahlung? 
Mal schaun ob ich das Gehäuse nehme...
Danke schon mal hier für deine super Hilfe  Ganz großes Plus 
Wenn ich mich nicht entscheiden kann, melde ich mich dann nochmal hier wenn bis dahin der Thread nicht untergegangen ist 
Edit: Woher weist du das die Grafikkarte leise ist? Ist die dann auch kühl?
Edit: Ich würde das dann dauerhaft ohne Gehäuse stehen lassen außer ich bring noch mal das Geld auf und kauf mir eines also ein "Dauerhaft" Testsystem


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

So wild ist das mit der Strahlung auch nicht. Da kann man sich auch verrückt machen. Ein Handy strahlt auch... und? Was strahlt den heute nicht? Stromleitungen, Handys, alles was funkt.... und überleg mal was heute alles mittlerweile funkt.


----------



## €eld (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Ich hab meinen Beitrag editiert hoffentlich weist du da auch ne Antwort drauf


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Auf der Grafikkarte sitzt ein ebgespeckter L2 Lüfter drauf. Der ist aus Erfahrung nicht laut und kühlt gut. 

Wie gesagt, meine beiden Testsysteme stehen auch offen da. Eines im Testraum, eines auf meinem Schreibtisch.


----------



## €eld (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Gut. Wie weit kann ich mit dem Box-Lüfter gehen bzw. wie weit hoch mit der Spannung? 
Wie lange stehen deine Testsysteme schon offen da? ( bissl komische Frage  )


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Das eine steht schon seid 1 1/2 Jahren offen da. Das ist mein Teststand für Kühler. Das andere hab ich kürzlich erst aufgebaut. Warum die Frage? 

Es kommt darauf an wie hoch du die Spannung anheben musst. Du kannst ja it CoreTemp auslesen wie warm die CPU wird. Da sie höchstwahrscheinlich einen defekten Tempsensor hat (ist leider so) würde ich zusehen das die Temp unter Prime nicht über 50° geht. In der Regel zeigen die AMDs zu niedrige Temperaturen an, meist 10-15° zu wenig. Bei der Spannung würde ich einfach nicht übertreiben. Alltagstauglich halte ich max 1,4V bestenfalls 1,45V. Mehr nicht. Persönlich wäre meine Schmerzgrenze 1,4V. Wie weit du mit der Spannung kommst und im Rahmen der Max Temp von 50°, musst du selbst heraus finden. Eine pauschale Antwort gibt es da leider nicht.


----------



## €eld (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Ok vielen Dank . Ne die Frage wahr einfach mal so ^^ 
So als kleines "Geschenk" gibts ein selbst erstelltest und gerendertes Bild, ist aber nicht die allerhöchste Kunst nur mal ein "Speedie" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gerendert mit Lux v0.8 RC3 auf einem Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3 GHz und einem Intel Core i7 2600k
Vielen Dank nochmals, bei Fragen oder Probleme melde ich mich einfach nochmal.


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Sieht gut aus  Ich hab leider keine Ahnung von so etwas. 

aber du kannst *mir *mal eine Frage dazu beantworten 

Inwieweit kann man OpenCl dafür nutzen, wie wirkt sich das aus, wie viel schneller ist es gegenüber der CPU oder unterstützt das nur die CPU?


----------



## €eld (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Im letzen Word ist ein Schreibfehler  ( GPU )
Das Luxrender-Team hat erst vor ca. einem Jahr damit begonnen, eine Testphase zu starten mit einem Testprogramm das bereits OpenCL voll unterstützt ( Small Lux GPU , kurz SLG ). Zum Vergleich:
Das Bild hat bei mir jetzt ca. 1h und 15 Minuten auf den beiden CPUs gerendert ( insgesamt ca. 3 kS/p , 3000 Samples pro Pixel ). Wenn ich das in SLG gerendert hätte ( mit einer HD 5870, die 20 Samples pro Sekunde schafft ) wäre ich nach ca. 10 - 15 Minuten fertig gewesen. Allerdings ist das Programm ja wie gesagt noch im Beta Stadium. Das Hauptprogramm Lux unterstützt OpenCL nur teilweise ( Hybrid-Mode = CPU + GPU ). Die Erfahrungen von SLG sollen in die kommenden Lux-Versionen mit einfließen. Da sich Lux bereits im RC3-Stadium ( Release Candidate 3, kurz vor der Finalen Version, bereits nach Beta ) glaube ich, dass das noch eine Weile dauern wird bis SLG voll implementiert wird. Es gibt auch ein paar externe Renderer die OpenCL bereits voll unterstützen, die kosten dann aber auch was, der billigste ist für 100 € zu haben. Luxrender ist hingegeben vollkommen Open Source  Die Bilder dauern nur deshalb so lange zum rendern, weil Luxrender phsyikalisch sehr korrekt ist. Ich erstelle die Objekte in Blender ( siehe Signatur  ) und lasse sie dann mit Luxrender als externen Renderer rendern ( ziemlich viel render  ).
Edit: Unterstützt die HD 5570 oder die HD 5670 überhaupt OpenCL bzw. DirectCompute 5.0?


----------



## €eld (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

So nun doch noch mal eine Frage, diesmal wieder zum Thema 
1. Soll ich mir noch mal 4 GB RAM holen ( DDR2-800 )?

Ich glaub im laufe der nächsten Woche werde ich bestellen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (17. April 2011)

eld schrieb:
			
		

> So nun doch noch mal eine Frage, diesmal wieder zum Thema
> 1. Soll ich mir noch mal 4 GB RAM holen ( DDR2-800 )?
> 
> Ich glaub im laufe der nächsten Woche werde ich bestellen.



Zu deinen 5gb aus deiner Sig.? Auf keinen Fall RAM kits mischen, das is Schrott. Und mehr als 6-8gb brauchst du zum zocken eh nicht.

Wenn es dein mb suportet lieber einmal 4 bis 8gb 1066 DDR2 Kit kaufen.


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Da das Ding ja zum "rendern" und NICHT zum Spielen gedacht ist, wäre es vielleicht einfacher wenn du selbst mal schaust ob dein Ram voll läuft. Falls nicht, kannst du darauf verzichten.


----------



## Shizophrenic (17. April 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:
			
		

> Da das Ding ja zum "rendern" und NICHT zum Spielen gedacht ist, wäre es vielleicht einfacher wenn du selbst mal schaust ob dein Ram voll läuft. Falls nicht, kannst du darauf verzichten.



Oh hatte ich ned gesehen, dann stimme ich Kaktus zu.


----------



## €eld (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Die 5 GB laufen nie voll. 3 GB würden im Prinzip auch noch reichen, allerdings hätte ich dann halt bei den Athlon - Rechner nur 2 GB was mir zu wenig ist ( vor allem da da noch ein altes ungenutztes Windows Vista drauf kommt, das eh schon ziemlich viel Speicher frisst). Die 5 GB sind gemischt aus 3 GB und 2 GB RAMs und alles läuft wunderbar. Soll ich mir noch mal 4 GB DDR2 RAM holen für den Athlon oder nicht? Hoffentlich bekomme ich das Geld noch irgendwie zusammen


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Versuch es doch erst mal mit den 2GB. Vielleicht reicht es ja. Wenn nicht, kann man immer noch nach kaufen. Und Vista frisst gar nicht so viel. Es belegt mit Absicht viel Speicher weil es Anwendungen vor läd. Gibt den Speicher aber weitestgehend wieder frei wenn was anderes geladen werden muss. Nennt sich Superfetch. Man kann auch mit Vista gut mit 2GB arbeiten sofern eben nicht gerade viele programme gleichzeitig geladen werden oder eben das jeweilige Programm den Ram stark nutzt.


----------



## €eld (18. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Der Renderer braucht meistens ca. 1 GB dann ist der RAM schon voll. Ok ich werds erst mal mit 2 GB RAM probieren. Kann ich mit dazu jetzt einfach nochmal 2 GB RAM kaufen? Oder muss der von der gleichen Firma sein? Weil ich glaub den gleichen RAM gibts gar nicht mehr ich hab den bereits vor ca. 1 Jahr gekauft.


----------



## Dehero (18. April 2011)

Also ich hab auch RAM von unterschiedlichen  Marken in meinem PC. Daher denke ich, dass es klappen sollte.


----------



## €eld (18. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Reicht das 350 Watt Netzteil von Cougar für einen Übertakteten Athlon und für die HD 5670 aus? Ich denke schon, oder? Die HD 5670 braucht doch keinen zusätzlichen 6-pin Stromanschluss...


----------



## €eld (18. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

So hier noch einmal meine komplette Zusammenstellung bis jetzt ( Grafikkarte getauscht weil die bei Hardwareversand nicht verfügbar ist ):
NT: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar A 350 Watt
HDD: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB, 16MB, ST3500418AS
Netzteil: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - XFX RADEON HD 5670 700M 1GB DDR3 HDMI DVI VGA Passiv
Preis: 133, 04 €
Jetzt suche ich noch einen CPU-Kühler für den Sockel AM2+ der gut kühlt und auch leise bleibt. Den Cooler Master kann ich leider nicht nehmen weil der bei Harwareversand nicht verfügbar ist, die Festplatte habe ich noch dazu bestellt weil das OS ja auch irgendwo drauf muss 
Welchen CPU-Kühler könnt ihr mir also noch empfehlen? Er sollte nicht mehr als maximal 30 € kosten.


----------



## Philippus007 (18. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

Scythe Katana 3 waäre auch noch eine Idee oder den Alpenföhn "Sella"


----------



## Kaktus (19. April 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter im Bereich von 20 - 30 € für Athlon II X2 + OC*

@€eld
Schau dich hier um und such dir einen Aus


----------

